# Show Us Your Boat!



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I love fishing tooi. I know many of us have boats. We go boating, sailing, and fishing. So lets see the boat that you love to spend your time in.

This is mine. It's a 2007 Ranger 620VS. 250 HP Mercury Optimax. 65 MPH….zoom zoom!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry but no boat here … can´t afford … but if ….. its going to be Vikness 770 I think 
since its isulated and have a ballroom as sterndeck just the right for trolling in our waters 
that is a real manboats …. LOL

they make the type from 25 foot and up
http://www.viknes.no/

take care out there 
Dennis


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine I keep in the tub …Little toot mind you ! But yours is a very nice one and goes well with your truck too!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Great topic Wayne,
Four Wynns 28' Deck boat.
320 HP I.O.
Above all, 18 cupholders, 2 coolers, enclosed head, seating for 16!




































Life is good.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

!3' Titan Inflatable with a 9.9 Mercury 2 Stroke that I changed up the carb to a 15 HP carb thereby making my 9.9 a 15 HP. My wife and I and our 2 Golden Retrievers, Merlin and Logan, Love going out exploring wilderness lakes and rivers.










I'd Rather be in the Boat with a drink on the Rocks, Than in the drink with the Boat on the Rocks.










Heading up the lake.










The Boys, Shore Break










Shore Break on the River










Getting out og the boat!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

No boat, want to build one some day but since my shop is in the basement with no way but steps out, not going to happen this week.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

This is mine. Goes at 3 knots and uses 3.5 sandwiches a day.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

My 1982 Chrysler Buccaneer (an 18' sloop rigged racing day sailer named "Special Liberty" ) sank on it's mooring during a wind storm 5 years ago and was bashed on an abandoned mooring stone someone had left on the bottom. It has been upside down on it's trailor out back ever since.

Can't bring myself to pay $4,000 to fix up a boat that cost me $800 used…. not when the kiddies want to go to camp this summer.

No one could touch her on a broad reach and she pointed very well too. I always wanted to class race her, and rig up a trapeez for kicks and giggles, but never had the chance.

I cry a little every time I walk past her.


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice boats!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope I still have this one ! Left it with my sister 4 years ago ! 2500kms away from here.

1976 ,16ft Carlson. 145hp. Shingle with a motor. Starts to Hydro plane at 62mph !Only top end IF water is calm.
Bought it from a clean freak, wouldn't let his kids in it, sand on their feet.Every year he parked at beach and polished it (Kinda show off type) Put it in the water 2 -3 times a year all the time he owned it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine is a 16' aluminum boat with a 35 hp Merc. All I wanted was a boat with a steering wheel. It was an old DNR boat and runs about 35MPH.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great boats folks. Thanks for posting the pictures. Keep them coming. My Dad used to have a 16 ft Crestliner with a 40 HP Mariner motor. He loved that boat and caught a lot of fish out of it. I always enjoyed going fishing with him.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

These were my boats, at least for awhile way back when I was an active member of the Tonkin Bay Yacht Club *;-)*

USS Chandler









USS Dehaven









USS Wabash


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

My first boat was a Raft I built from telephone pole. No shortening them, left them full legth. Put a rudder and steering wheel on back. We could dive off without fear of tipping sideways. I bet it is still floating in that slough back home. ! (Come to think of it , I was re-purposing back then too)
Sorry no photo…...the *box *camera had no film in it back then !


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ha ha ha…great one Mike. Great looking boats. What type of trailer do they use for those?  Thanks for your service in the Navy. My dad was a big Coast Guard guy during WWII. He was on the troop transport USS Altman, and the cutter USS Westwind. My nephew is the captain's personal chef on the USS Stennis aircraft carrier just back from the Persian Gulf. He is glad to be home after 7 months at sea.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I was on the USS Austin (LPD-4) - it is now a reef


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, the Dehaven and Chandler went to the S. Koreans and eventually dismantled. The Wabash is currently being scrapped as I type this…

You knew you were really alive when you were serving your country at such a young age. Pretty much sets the tone for the rest of our lives, IMO.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

In the picture of the Wabash, I wouldn't mind having that runabout in the foreground. That is a nice little boat.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

David,
Unfortunately, our Captain's runabout and the crew boats were not THAT nice, but don't we all dream that they were! *;-)*


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I was talking about the ChrisCraft with the outboard in the picture


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I like that ChrisCraft too…thats a nice looking boat.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow! You are a ole fart Mike. Tonkin gulf? I should not say anything as I wasnt too far behind you. I retired off the USS Inchon, and served on the USS Spartanburg County, and the USS Barnstable County. I did about 10 years on amphibs. I loved it when the marines were embarked….....great times.


----------



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)

Did a float in 09 with 11th MEU 2/4 BLT on USS Bonhomme Richard.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

David, I caught the ChrisCraft, I was just exhibiting the obvious enlisted man's drool….........

*;-)*


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

ShipWreck - Know what you mean. I was PCS on many ops with the Barnstable Cnty, Lamoure Cnty. THe only problem I had with the marines was when they came on board, they bought out the ship's store of almost everything and stole all of the TP.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mike, I understand


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Wayne,

Since nobody else mentioned yet, I'll make the comment. In that last picture, it looks like you put your boat in the water and are fishing off the dock. Couldn't you have saved a LOT of money by not having the boat? I'm sorry but I couldn't resist. Since I'm a former Minnesotan, I figured you would cut me some slack.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

This one was mine last week, but they made me give it back.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah Charlie, but did you return the keys?

*;-)*


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

northwoodsman…ha ha ha…actually that's my brother on the dock. We just came in from a day on the lake and I had went to get the truck and trailer…I looked back and he was fishing while waiting for me to pick up the boat. He never wastes a second fishing while near the water


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

So apparently no one has a boat to show. I thought it would be a decent off-topic thread of different craft that people had but as usual, it became a thread of bad comedy. Too bad, I'm outta here.


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

i hear ya hmike, life was never dull in the tonkin canoe club aboard the uss forrestfire in '67…..










CVA-59 1966-1970
Machinist Mate 3rd ClassPO with one hash mark
three fires in four years, one in the gulf, one in dry docks, and one in the med…........


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

millzit,
I remember the forrestfire, scary stuff to say the least. I see you also worked/lived below decks. I swear, those ladders up and out of the engine room… I climbed them thousands of times in my mind during EVERY watch and imagined holding my breath each time, wondering if I could make it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

this my boat and truck
the f-1 ford will be running this spring
as soon as it warms up outside
the boat needs some minor work
finding a place to sail it here in new mexico
is not that easy
i do go and sit in the cockpit 
once in a while
and dream


----------



## TMcG (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's my Aquasport, fly fishing around the shoreline of CT is what she's mainly used for.



















If I ever get more time, I'd love to move up to a Southport.


----------



## JohnTeigh (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice boat Jimc and the lake looks fantastic lots of fun and the car to match.


----------



## Captain_bligh (May 18, 2011)

One of 'my boats" that keep me from enjoying my woodworking.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

My old stomping grounds! Notice my Squadron is not on the Deck.. that's because we are all flying, HS-15 Helicopters looking for commies in cigar tubes. LOL.

My other boat is a nine foot pontoon Fish Cat, don't have any pictures here. but it awesome for river and lake fishing!


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's where I used to hang out.
HMCS Restigouche.









These days I travel the lake in my canoe.

Mike


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Back in the day -LOL  this was where I hung my hat for a few years -










USS Austin - LPD4


----------



## Robw (Jan 12, 2011)

Too much plastic and not enough wood. This is my 43' Egg Harbor. Mahogany planks over oak frames. There are lots of woodworking projects on board, I'll have to post some of them someday.


----------



## jim454 (Oct 17, 2011)

This was my boat in the Tonkin Gulf USS Saratoga (CVA-60)


----------

